# new job ....... ??  steam ??



## tonyengines (May 8, 2010)

new job ...steam engine .... without construction plans !!!!  ???


----------



## tonyengines (May 8, 2010)

:-\


----------



## tonyengines (May 8, 2010)

???  ???


----------



## black85vette (May 8, 2010)

Cool looking parts. Are you going to design something using them?


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 8, 2010)

One of the cool things about this hobby is the fact that you are often left on your own to figure things out. It exercises the brain, connects those synapse gaps. That's also where this forum comes in handy. 

-T


----------



## tonyengines (May 8, 2010)

yes ..... but not to know what it will be


----------



## tonyengines (May 8, 2010)

excused me  but my English is very .... very .... cold !!!!!!!!!!!!! :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Deanofid (May 8, 2010)

tonyengines  said:
			
		

> excused me  but my English is very .... very .... cold !!!!!!!!!!!!! :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(



Tony, we understand you just fine!


----------



## tonyengines (May 9, 2010)

with eye it seems good :-\


----------



## bearcar1 (May 9, 2010)

Tony, hello! What a very artistic and Art Deco-ish looking engine. Nice Thm: What is that large bored boss, the one on the cylinder side of the main column, going to be used for? Will it become a pivot for the valving and will it be gear driven? This is really going to be a beauty with ll of the polished parts against the satin matte finished highlights. Also, in the backround of one of your photos, are those some of your other works of art?


BC1
Jim


----------



## tonyengines (May 10, 2010)

thanks Jim

I use the eccentric cam and double valve for duble action of the cylinder 

P.S.
( have many past constructed engine ...... where I can I put the photos?? )


----------



## tonyengines (May 10, 2010)

valve sistem ;D


----------



## tonyengines (May 10, 2010)

:bow: 






View attachment IM003811.AVI


----------



## tonyengines (May 10, 2010)

eccentric cam


----------



## tonyengines (May 11, 2010)

;D


----------



## tonyengines (May 11, 2010)

nearly ended :bow:


----------



## Maryak (May 11, 2010)

Tony,

This is one very beautiful and intricate engine. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## SAM in LA (May 11, 2010)

Tony,

What a cool looking engine.

Very Victorian.

The first thing that came to my mind was the movie Captain Nemo, 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea.

SAM


----------



## kustomkb (May 11, 2010)

Very nice work on your beautiful engine!


----------



## tonyengines (May 12, 2010)

thanks ;D

video of first run at 0,2 bar 

View attachment IM003825.AVI


View attachment IM003826.AVI


----------



## SAM in LA (May 14, 2010)

Tony,

I love the way that engine looks.

Looks like it runs well too.

Thanks for sharing,

SAM


----------



## tonyengines (May 24, 2010)

Thanks SAM


foto DYNAMO


----------



## don-tucker (May 25, 2010)

Funny thing ,there is one on e-bay at the moment from Italy http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/steam-engine-...=UK_Trains_Railway_Models&hash=item19bc8cd251
Don


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 25, 2010)

So--Er---What happened here? Were the pictures ripped off from e-bay and posted as being someones personal build?


----------



## b.lindsey (May 25, 2010)

Seems curious that such a beautiful set of castings wouldn't have a set of plans to go with them. Wondering what the reserve price is on e-bay, should be an interesting one to watch.

Bill


----------



## ozzie46 (May 25, 2010)

Maybe its Kit ready to put together.
  Until more info surfaces I'll stay with that for a while.
  Ron


----------



## kustomkb (May 25, 2010)

Instead of speculating, why not ask the guy?

- Hey Tony do you sell all your engines as soon as you finish?

I guess it pays for the next build eh?

I see your radial for sale too.

I hope you get all you ask for these fine pieces!

I love the sound of these ones too!;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI_RHOI84c4&feature=related[/ame] [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqH3JcaMBmU&NR=1[/ame]

-Ciao for now!


----------



## ozzie46 (May 25, 2010)

You are so right KB and I'm so wrong!

   I offer my sincerest apologies.


  Ron


----------



## tonyengines (May 26, 2010)

Hello to all

yes unfortunately :-\ I do not possess money ..... and I construct and I sell in order to continue my passion ......

 ;D ENGINES ;D ENGINES ;D ENGINES ;D


----------



## Deanofid (May 26, 2010)

;D A lot of us are in the "no money" boat, Tony. It sure doesn't stop you from building some beautiful engines.

Dean


----------



## tonyengines (May 26, 2010)

new video on youtube ..... 0.2 bar and 0.8 bar

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8A9MV0CJpA[/ame]


----------



## Tony64 (Apr 5, 2021)

*i'm ---tonyengines --- i can't recover my passwort now i'm Tony64*


----------

